# Apply or wait?



## matt101pwn (5 Oct 2012)

Hi, I am looking to apply for part time as a reservist. I am 19, and study Law and Security Administration. I am small, 130 pounds, and 5'9.

I can probably do the 19 push ups and situps easily, but want to be able to do 30 to be sure. Also, I can't run 2.4KM in 11 minutes, so I need to start running.

My question is; should I apply now, and start working out now? Or, start working out now, be ready, and then apply? I know thier is wait times, so I am unsure on which way to go.

Regards, Matt


----------



## Eaglelord17 (5 Oct 2012)

Start your application as soon as possible. The Reserves will take you at any time (provided there is positions in there unit) and if you hurried you might be able to get on a BMQ in January. If not there is always summer courses you could take so just getting in is your main priority. Fitness wise the Reserves isn't so strict about it. If you can do the basic requirements you are able to get in. Mind you, still try to keep fit as that will only help you. I have seen people a lot smaller than you get through some of the harder (physically) courses. Best of Luck


----------



## matt101pwn (5 Oct 2012)

Thank you for your reply.

Now, what do you mean they're not as strict? Like, I can run 2.4KM, but not in 11 minutes.

So will they still let me in?


----------



## MikeL (5 Oct 2012)

You have to pass the PT test during the recruiting process,  and continue to pass the yearly PT test(which would be the BFT if you are Army)


I am not sure if the CFRC administers the 2.4km run(I don't think they do),  20 metre shuttle run(reach level 6) or step test for the Reserve entry PT test.


----------



## matt101pwn (5 Oct 2012)

Oh...

Well then hell, I can join now if they have spots.

I thought you needed to go to BMQ and run the 2.4KM to become a reservist?


----------



## SharkmanSIX (5 Oct 2012)

Reservist PT test for pre enrollment involves a step test as opposed to a shuttle run, no?


----------



## MikeL (5 Oct 2012)

Reserve units may not have any spots right now,  but more will open in the next fiscal year(April).




> I thought you needed to go to BMQ and run the 2.4KM to become a reservist?



You go to BMQ after becoming a Reservist,  you don't do basic first then join the CF.  To enter the Reserves you will have to pass the entry test which AFAIK is the Express test,  during BMQ an Express test will(most likely) be done,  during BMQ it could be a 2.4km run or the shuttle run. 




			
				SharkmanSIX said:
			
		

> Reservist PT test for pre enrollment involves a step test as opposed to a shuttle run, no?



Not sure what it is currently being done,  when I joined the Reserves(prior to going Regs) it was the step test,  but that was a long time ago.


----------



## matt101pwn (5 Oct 2012)

Alright,

So I go in, do the interview, medical etc.

Do I still do the apitude test?

To become a reservist I must do 19 pushups, situps, and get a 6 on the shuttle run.

I then wait and prepare for BMQ whilest being a reservist?

Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## MikeL (5 Oct 2012)

matt101pwn said:
			
		

> Alright,
> 
> So I go in, do the interview, medical etc.
> 
> Do I still do the apitude test?



Yes you will still do the CFAT(aptitude test) as you will need to qualify for the trade you want in all aspects(medically and aptitude)



			
				matt101pwn said:
			
		

> To become a reservist I must do 19 pushups, situps, and get a 6 on the shuttle run.



The Express test minimum to pass for your age group is level 6 on the MSR,  19 push ups and 19 sit ups.  



			
				matt101pwn said:
			
		

> I then wait and prepare for BMQ whilest being a reservist?



If you pass all tests,  you will be enrolled into the CF as a Primary Reservist and you will start working at the unit you joined.  You will be a member of PAT Platoon until you complete your training.


----------



## matt101pwn (5 Oct 2012)

Alright, once I am completed BMQ, do I still have the option to serve overseas if I'd like?


----------



## MikeL (5 Oct 2012)

matt101pwn said:
			
		

> Alright, once I am completed BMQ, do I still have the option to serve overseas if I'd like?



You can not go overseas with just having BMQ complete.

You will have to be at minimum fully trade qualified - being QL3/DP1 qualified.  Once you are fully trained you can make it known you would like to go overseas and go from there.  Also,  just because you want to go doesn't mean you will,  the positions offered may require certain qualifications/experience,  and any other variables.


----------



## matt101pwn (5 Oct 2012)

Does Military Police count as a trade?
I looked into that, I am studying Law and Security Administration, so I have a background needed. 

Please let me know..


----------



## MikeL (5 Oct 2012)

matt101pwn said:
			
		

> Does Military Police count as a trade?



When people refer to trades within the CF they are talking about the jobs within.. ie Infantry trade,  Supply tech trade,  MP trade, etc 



			
				matt101pwn said:
			
		

> I looked into that, I am studying Law and Security Administration, so I have a background needed.



Contact the local MP reserve unit and see if they will take you in,  I do not know if they will accept people who are still working on their diploma or if they need it before they can apply.

Also,  I would recommend searching the forums for info on MP,  there is a recent thread with lots of info about being a Reserve MP


----------



## Eaglelord17 (5 Oct 2012)

For Reserve MP you do not need any diplomas to be hired, only the Reg Force MP's require a diploma in Police Foundations etc. You may want to check if there is any Reserve MP units in your area as that will determine if that is a trade option available to you.


----------



## MikeL (5 Oct 2012)

Eaglelord17 said:
			
		

> For Reserve MP you do not need any diplomas to be hired, only the Reg Force MP's require a diploma in Police Foundations etc.



Yea just looked it up and you are correct.  I believe at one time though they did require it though.


Thread with lots of info about Reserve MP
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/107314.0.html


----------



## jrst (6 Oct 2012)

Eaglelord17 said:
			
		

> For Reserve MP you do not need any diplomas to be hired, only the Reg Force MP's require a diploma in Police Foundations etc. You may want to check if there is any Reserve MP units in your area as that will determine if that is a trade option available to you.



It's still best to ask the unit, it's not a requirement, but when I was at the recruiting center I was told that the MP unit here in Ottawa only took people who were at least enrolled in Police Foundations.  Since I didn't want to be an MP I didn't follow up to see if that was actually the case, but something for the OP to find out about.


----------



## AgentSmith (6 Oct 2012)

-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> You have to pass the PT test during the recruiting process,  and continue to pass the yearly PT test(which would be the BFT if you are Army)
> 
> 
> I am not sure if the CFRC administers the 2.4km run(I don't think they do),  20 metre shuttle run(reach level 6) or step test for the Reserve entry PT test.



To clarify, the CFRC administers the step test to applicants. Once BMQ starts the course staff may do another fitness test where they have you do the 2.4km run (that's how it worked on my basic at least)


----------

